# Advice on Thien or DP With Vac and DC



## ghostrider (Oct 31, 2012)

Okay. I just picked up the Harbor Freight portable dust collector with the 1HP induction motor, and 13 gallon, 30 micron bag. I already have a shop vac (10 gallon, 2.75 HP @8amps), with a hose that is too small for the Dust Deputy that I’ve picked up. I’ll be getting the 1 micron bag from PSI, and will be making an air filtration unit to get the airborne stuff that the dust hood misses at the machine. I found 10 gallon galvanized buckets at a local feed store, so that parts settled.

I’m just wondering what if there will be a significant loss if I convert the shop vac hose to fit the Dust Deputy? And, Since I’ll probably end up running 2 ½” hose, what will happen when I run that from the lathe to the Dust Deputy?

I’m also wondering my best course with the whole setup. Will the difference in performance be significant if I run the 4” hose of the DC to the DP and the lathe? It would be nice to use one separator to save space (I wish I had the space for the bigger HF DC), So I’d like to either use the DD for both, or perhaps a Thien baffle. I’m concerned however, that if I use a Thien, then it will be too much pressure loss for the shop vac (I’ll probably eventually get a different one, but it will still be 2 ½” at the greatest. 

I suppose I could use “y” fittings to split both the intake and outtake of the DP, and then run two different sizes of hose from the DP to the machine while doing the same between the DD and the DC/shop vac. 

I’d eventually like to have something that runs a 4” hose from the lathe to the DP, and then likewise to the DC. However if the loss is too great from the step down in hose diameter, then I’d probably have to build a Thien.

I have to make due with what I have now so I just want to make the best decision for what I do when time and money allows. It would be great if I could just make a Thien and run both off of that, but if I go with a Thien, then will the step up in hose size be too great for the shop vac? 

I really don’t want to have two separators and containers for them. 

Any additional insight into this will be greatly appreciated.


----------

